# BLAM speakers



## Boogerflicker79 (Jan 18, 2019)

I was recently at my local car audio shop looking for some 6x9s for my doors. I was dead set on the audio frog mid bass drivers, but the owner persuaded me to try the BLAM 6x9s out. 

He said they are better than the jl audio cs3 and are 2 ohm so they would be much more efficient. I've never heard of this brand and I can find very few reviews anywhere, but they do have a top tier called the signature series with some pricey 3 way component systems.

Has anyone here had any opportunities to listen to them? I doubt they can contend with the audio frog 6x9s.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive been lookinginto them as well. From what i was told they qere developed buy the guy that designed the focal utopia speakers


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bonneville Labs & Acoustic Measures is a company started by Guy Boneville. He is a previous engineer at focal who went on to do his own thing. I have heard them before and was impressed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

Edited for correction


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Bonneville Labs Audio & Measurement is a company started by Guy Boneville. He is a previous engineer at focal who went on to do his own thing. I have heard them before and was impressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I have been eyeing the 165-85 set

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogerflicker79 (Jan 18, 2019)

I am at a quandary because I purchased them for $300.00 and I'm on the fence of liking them or not. They sound ok so far powered by my pioneer nex 4400 head unit, but I want an additional mid driver such as a 3.5 or 4 inch and I'm interested in a 3 way active front stage. 

Should i cut my losses and throw them in the rear doors as rear fill and continue with the audio frogs or does anyone have some encouraging reviews?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Boogerflicker79 said:


> I am at a quandary because I purchased them for $300.00 and I'm on the fence of liking them or not. They sound ok so far powered by my pioneer nex 4400 head unit, but I want an additional mid driver such as a 3.5 or 4 inch and I'm interested in a 3 way active front stage.
> 
> Should i cut my losses and throw them in the rear doors as rear fill and continue with the audio frogs or does anyone have some encouraging reviews?


kinda hard (well, impossible) to judge drivers when your running them off of your head unit without anything to correct the frequency response anomalies that the car introduces. I'd be surprised if you said you were happy in that situation.


----------



## Boogerflicker79 (Jan 18, 2019)

I do want to go the SQ route and I guess I need to get some clean power to the front. If I'm going active 3 way I suppose a 6 channel amp will be needed. I have always been a JL audio guy and have their speakers and amps on my boat. 

Are there any SQ specific amps that I should be considering other than jl audio?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

focus on making the install solid and getting a processor installed and tuned properly. amps are easy.


----------



## Boogerflicker79 (Jan 18, 2019)

So far I've sound deadened the door skins, inside the doors, and the inside of the door panels. Before I started there were buzzes and vibrations all over. 

I put the 6x9s in the stock location of my 2013 Ram 1500 and the tweeters and crossovers in my sail panels. If I continue the Blam route I'm looking at the full range 3 inch 3n50. It looks pretty damn good.

http://www.blam-audio.com/product/frs-3n50/


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Hard to tell from online pictures, but those BLAM Relax Series speakers kinda look like a knockoff of the old Polyglass cone, with a Hertz tweeter.

To be honest; now that I've looked through their website, they look kinda decent.
Too bad he decided to call them BLAM... sounds like something you'd get from Walmart


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

I almost picked up a set of the 165.100 but chickened out. It’s very hard to spend $500 based on word of mouth and YouTube videos. And then resale is nonexistent.

Hifitest really liked the three ways: https://www.hifitest.de/test/car-hifi_lautsprecher/blam-signature_s165300_16614


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

Also the Relax line sucks; you want Live or Signature.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

jimmydee said:


> Hard to tell from online pictures, but those BLAM Relax Series speakers kinda look like a knockoff of the old Polyglass cone, with a Hertz tweeter.
> 
> To be honest; now that I've looked through their website, they look kinda decent.
> Too bad he decided to call them BLAM... sounds like something you'd get from Walmart


I was thinking the old batman cartoons when he punches someone ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> To be honest; now that I've looked through their website, they look kinda decent.
> 
> Too bad he decided to call them BLAM... sounds like something you'd get from Walmart


Boneville Labs Audio & Measurement

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I was thinking the old batman cartoons when he punches someone ?


I was thinking they'd sound good paired with Xplod amps and head unit! 

Who wants to hear my Batman joke?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Boneville Labs Audio & Measurement


Ya, I know what the acronym stands for... but honestly, BLAM?
I just think the name _cheapens _the perception of the brand.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> Ya, I know what the acronym stands for... but honestly, BLAM?
> 
> I just think the name _cheapens _the perception of the brand.


Not sure how else you can shorten up the name Boneville Labs Audio & Measurement. If you fond a way, id like to know because i often dont by products because the name is dumb 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> i often dont by products because the name is dumb


So, we agree that the name is dumb...

Let me be clear; I'm not saying the product is cheap. As a matter of fact, it looks half-decent.
What I'm saying is; the branding and marketing of a product is as important as the design and build.

It's not for me to tell the guy how to name his company.
But I will say that; when I heard the name BLAM, my initial perception was: _'cheap junk'._
And when you're trying to sell product, first impression is everything.
Hard to make a sale, when the customers perception is skewed, before he even walks in the front door...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> So, we agree that the name is dumb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this same conversation with other people on the emf audio subwoofers, yolo, ermagerd, banhammer. Peoppe got all booty hole hurt because the name. And how it was going to sell. 

You put a stupid name on something. People are going to remember that name. So to you it might not be a good name for marketing but it actually is becsuse its easily remembered

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Blam: Definition: _Used to represent a loud sharp sound, as of a gunshot or explosion._

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/blam

Doesn't quite jive (IMO) with the company's vision statement:

_ "Drawing on over 25 years of experience in the conception and creation of high-end loudspeakers, we have designed our speakers to fully express the unique sound-concept referred to as “French Sound”.
“French Sound’’ is a subtle and very specific balance designed to accurately reproduce the music’s midrange details whilst preserving all the emotions of the voice. It faithfully reproduces the dynamics of the original recording but diligently retains all the natural nuances and vocal clarity that makes music come alive."_

Perhaps B.L.A.&M. might have a better choice if an an acronym was to be used? Again, simply IMO.

Yes the proof of the pudding will always ultimately in the drivers' performance, but from a marketing standpoint, why make it harder on yourself? First impressions count and I agree with Jimmydee... at first blush it sounds like a bargain bin brand. (again IMO).

Yes the name sticks... but if a product was marketed by the moniker of *TURD*, ("The Ultimate Reference Device") would you think that to be a great marketing idea? 

I hope Boneville Labs Audio & Measurement do well... Personally, I think their choice of BLAM as a marketing name was not well thought out.

Two shiny pennies...


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Vx220 said:


> Who wants to hear my Batman joke?


It's Friday, I'm just going to tell it anyway... 

Batman and Robin are fighting some bad guys, as Batman hits one of them with a vase, he shouts... 

"T'pau!" 

Robin says, "Don't you mean 'KERPOW'?" 

"Not when I've got china in my hand, Robin"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

They should make a midbass called KaBlam!, and a subwoofer called the Whammy Kablammy.

Great looking speakers, awful choice of name...


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I will gladly let anyone listen to my Audi. It has the Bonneville Labs Signature 3 ways in it and I can tell you they are one of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard and I have owned a LOT of speakers. It is easy to get over the name when you hear them.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> Not sure how else you can shorten up the name Boneville Labs Audio & Measurement. If you fond a way, id like to know because i often dont by products because the name is dumb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


BoneLabs Audio!!!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> BoneLabs Audio!!!


BLA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Boogerflicker79 said:


> I am at a quandary because I purchased them for $300.00 and I'm on the fence of liking them or not. They sound ok so far powered by my pioneer nex 4400 head unit, but I want an additional mid driver such as a 3.5 or 4 inch and I'm interested in a 3 way active front stage.
> 
> Should i cut my losses and throw them in the rear doors as rear fill and continue with the audio frogs or does anyone have some encouraging reviews?


Add the 4" from the Relax component set or the Signature FRS3N50 for an amazing midrange. There isn't a passive crossover for the setup so you will have to put one together or better yet, go active. The speakers are very efficient and with the 2ohm drivers smaller amps can go a long way.


----------



## Boogerflicker79 (Jan 18, 2019)

They would have been better off calling it KABOOM!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Boogerflicker79 said:


> They would have been better off calling it KABOOM!


BLAM only seems to be an issue in the US. Everywhere else they understand the acronym and the value of Guy Bonneville's name having designed some of the best speakers in car audio.

We have met some resistance to the name, but once people hear them they forget all about it and enjoy the music on their new speakers. We typically refer to them as Bonneville Labs, and that makes the explanation of the name much easier. 

Bonneville Laboratories and Acoustical Measures is just a bit too much to say. Plus when Guy says the name with his heavy French accent it sounds really good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys also realize that "Blam" isnt even a word in the french language, right? its coincidence.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I see the naming as a similar hurdle to what Andy had with the name Audiofrog. But, Andy has explained multiple times how he landed on that name and why it works. While I do feel that the Audiofrog name, while odd, will be more easily accepted than BLAM, I do believe that as the brand proves its self people will be more accepting. 

Could they have made a better choice in name? Likely. But as Doug mentioned, perhaps this is more of a market issue here in the US. We've already seen the backlash and cultural references in this thread. Then again, this is DIYMA. The site has become a joke to many and let's face it... We are the hyper-critical 0.001% of the market.


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel like this will be the general reaction when you tell someone about these speakers:

https://www.reddit.com/r/CarAV/comments/915d8u/comment/e2vpztr?st=JRCWL1VT&sh=c84ccab6


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Abt has their BLAM inventory on clearance.

Example: https://www.abt.com/product/133615/BLAM-Hi-Efficiency-6.5-Car-Speaker-System-Each-165RS.html

Sad that BLAM can't be bothered to provide a few more pictures, especially of that "cheapo" looking crossover. The awful marketing copy doesn't overcome the dumb name. I don't care if it's French; know the market you want to sell in. In fact, it's a typical French move to not adapt to the American market even to their own detriment. Call the company Boneville Audio in the US. BLAM isn't going to fly. Sad because these are basically a crisp Focal sound without that harshness you hear of a lot. They're good speakers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## gfjardim (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone heard the FRS 3N50? Looks good ON THE PAPER.

FRS 3N50 - BLAM AUDIO


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Abt has their BLAM inventory on clearance.
> 
> Example: https://www.abt.com/product/133615/BLAM-Hi-Efficiency-6.5-Car-Speaker-System-Each-165RS.html
> 
> Sad that BLAM can't be bothered to provide a few more pictures, especially of that "cheapo" looking crossover. The awful marketing copy doesn't overcome the dumb name. I don't care if it's French; know the market you want to sell in. In fact, it's a typical French move to not adapt to the American market even to their own detriment. Call the company Boneville Audio in the US. BLAM isn't going to fly. Sad because these are basically a crisp Focal sound without that harshness you hear of a lot. They're good speakers.


That isn't clearance, that is the entry line at fairly typical pricing, however it isn't supposed to be sold online, so they will be getting a call. Thank You for the tip.

We typically call them the Bonneville Laboratories speakers. Once people hear them they don't care about the name at all. The sound really does take care of that. We are doing quite well with the line so far, and there are a lot of great new speakers on the way, so it should really take off soon.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

I realize that this is an old thread but since I've been looking into these speakers, I thought I'd weigh in. Three quick points:

Naming products is not an easy task. I have the responsibility for doing this and, in our case, we have to account for the global marketplace. Obviously, Guy is in the same position. It's much easier if you're only selling goods regionally
I hadn't considered resale value and it's a point well-made. Something else to consider if you swap parts out like you're putting on clean boxer shorts
On a funny note, the owner of one of our local shops had the same reaction as many of the ones posted here. He said that he hated the name and rolled his eyes when thinking about carrying the brand. He has since become a strong supporter but it was despite the name and certainly not because of it
At the end of the day, company owners have the right to name their products whatever they choose. Ultimately, a reputation for quality can overcome many things. The challenge however, is being around long enough and having the resources to put your goods into the hands of enough professionals.


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

going to try their merc drop in stuff, thankfully branding wise they'll be hidden away


----------



## Halkenaz (May 3, 2021)

Boogerflicker79 said:


> I was recently at my local car audio shop looking for some 6x9s for my doors. I was dead set on the audio frog mid bass drivers, but the owner persuaded me to try the BLAM 6x9s out.
> 
> He said they are better than the jl audio cs3 and are 2 ohm so they would be much more efficient. I've never heard of this brand and I can find very few reviews anywhere, but they do have a top tier called the signature series with some pricey 3 way component systems.
> 
> Has anyone here had any opportunities to listen to them? I doubt they can contend with the audio frog 6x9s.


They will blow audiofrog out of the water. Blam is a French speaker company. The owner was the lead engineer for focal and left and started blam. Blam is a small company out of France. Blam deals with stores directly so you will not see blam all over the internet being sold.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Halkenaz said:


> They will blow audiofrog out of the water. Blam is a French speaker company. The owner was the lead engineer for focal and left and started blam. Blam is a small company out of France. Blam deals with stores directly so you will not see blam all over the internet being sold.


How does any of that say it will blow frog out of the water?? I would like to hear blam at some point but I don’t see anything valid in your post.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Speakers By Brand — Santa Rosa Cartunes 

here’s blam on the internet.


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

Halkenaz said:


> They will blow audiofrog out of the water. Blam is a French speaker company. The owner was the lead engineer for focal and left and started blam. Blam is a small company out of France. Blam deals with stores directly so you will not see blam all over the internet being sold.


Wasn't Andy a lead engineer or similar at Harman and went to make Audiofrog which is a small company based out of SoCal and does about the same thing(atleast to my knowledge)? This comparison makes no sense 😂


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Turb0Yoda said:


> Wasn't Andy a lead engineer or similar at Harman and went to make Audiofrog which is a small company based out of SoCal and does about the same thing(atleast to my knowledge)? This comparison makes no sense


Andy was a product manager. He was between marketing and engineering. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

clange2485 said:


> Speakers By Brand — Santa Rosa Cartunes
> 
> here’s blam on the internet.


These pages are usually posted by shops online to get good SEO and do targeting advertising. They won't actually sell them and ship them to you. Notice how you can't add to a cart.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Andy was a product manager. He was between marketing and engineering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Good to know.


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

clange2485 said:


> How does any of that say it will blow frog out of the water?? I would like to hear blam at some point but I don’t see anything valid in your post.


They will - but they also 3 times the price on the top end stuff...

AF stuff is nice but they mid tier products - I have heard the GB range a few times... 

I think they have a good market under $1600 range - however the new Xcelsus stuff is gonna take that market over as there comp 3 way is way cheaper and performs in the top tier product ranges like Utopia etc.. 

AF can’t compete against the likes of Utopia etc... 

You could get a Xcelsus 3 way for just over $1000... you can’t get the GB10 and GB25 for that price and they won’t outperform the Xcelsus mids and tweeters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm slightly lost, does making a product harder to buy also make it sound better?

I'd be happy enough to try their gear behind the factory grilles, but I'd not be running a sub with 'BLAM' written across the front personally, much more into the Esotar 1200 look


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

Our van has a few poverty options like the lack of dash speakers. While routing through the depths of my man cave I've just unearthed a pair of 4" Boston Acoustics 2 way speakers . This has me wondering whether these would physically fit in the holes in the dash?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Halkenaz said:


> They will blow audiofrog out of the water. Blam is a French speaker company. The owner was the lead engineer for focal and left and started blam. Blam is a small company out of France. Blam deals with stores directly so you will not see blam all over the internet being sold.





Elektra said:


> They will - but they also 3 times the price on the top end stuff...
> 
> AF stuff is nice but they mid tier products - I have heard the GB range a few times...
> 
> ...


I have zero doubts they are great speakers but the original comment i was responding to, didn’t highlight anything that would make me believe there instantly better then frog. I don’t care where the company is or the size of it, or if they’re available online. I was interested in blam a couple months ago and had they been easier to purchase (online possibly - through a dealer) I probably would have ended up with them.

I agree xcelsus seems to be able to hang with the big boys at a fraction of the cost but they also don’t fit as easily into every install or come with all the accessories needed like the gb’s do. That being said i do plan to switch out my gb25’s for the xxm325’s. That also requires me to cut my dash opening larger which the gb25’s dropped right into with no modifications needed.

Agreed frogs aren’t utopias and they certainly aren’t priced that way either.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

So Blam is a bad name? You mean it's worse than Google or Yahoo! ?!


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I can honestly care less about the name BLAM that everyone seems to have an issue with, But I wouldn’t want it plastered on the front of sub either. I do find it funny it only seems to be an issue in American, we are a country filled with dicks and assholes. Literally...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

clange2485 said:


> I have zero doubts they are great speakers but the original comment i was responding to, didn’t highlight anything that would make me believe there instantly better then frog. I don’t care where the company is or the size of it, or if they’re available online. I was interested in blam a couple months ago and had they been easier to purchase (online possibly - through a dealer) I probably would have ended up with them.
> 
> I agree xcelsus seems to be able to hang with the big boys at a fraction of the cost but they also don’t fit as easily into every install or come with all the accessories needed like the gb’s do. That being said i do plan to switch out my gb25’s for the xxm325’s. That also requires me to cut my dash opening larger which the gb25’s dropped right into with no modifications needed.
> 
> Agreed frogs aren’t utopias and they certainly aren’t priced that way either.


Yeah the Utopias are not in the Frogs range - the Xcelsus offers more value for money vs the Frogs 

Nothing wrong with the Frogs but they don’t compete with top tier products 

The biggest threat to the Frogs is Xcelsus - I hear they bringing out a spiderless midbass which is something else and a spiderless sub...

If they perform like the mids and tweeters then there will be a problem for the frogs as the new forum boner will be Xcelsus 

Also that 6 channel amp is said to compete and beat offerings from Audiowave and why not there speakers compete with the likes of Utopia M so why not Audiowave...

Let’s see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

I like the name tbh. Reminded of Emril Lagasse yelling BAM way back when... Just imagining myself demoing the system to someone and going "yeah I use BLAM! speakers"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GotFrogs said:


> [email protected]


your own words.. again. grasping at straws. nervous about something?

perfect timing btw.. another one of your dealers just asked me for tuning


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> your own words.. again. grasping at straws. nervous about something?
> 
> perfect timing btw.. another one of your dealers just asked me for tuning


No, I was amused that you must have missed or forgotten onomatopoeia from high school English, which wasn't so long ago.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GotFrogs said:


> No, I was amused that you must have missed or forgotten onomatopoeia from high school English, which wasn't so long ago.


What are you doing wasting time on here? Your dealers are still messaging me for help 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like the cat is trying to eat the frog, lol. 

You guys are’t playing nice, what happened?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> Looks like the cat is trying to eat the frog, lol.
> 
> You guys are’t playing nice, what happened?


See my cleanout sale thread.


----------

